
Ask HN: What happened to upvote.pub? - lainon
This site has been posted here 6 months ago: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16273171<p>It was a reddit-style exclusively for papers. Is there any info on what happened to it? Or do you know about any alternatives which have a similar concept (besides super-niche subreddits)?
======
afandian
I, too, was excited about this. The author put in a _lot_ of effort. It's a
real shame, but very hard to get the network effect.

I suggest Reddit. There's a lot of this kind of discussion happening there.
There are big subreddits like /r/science.

FWIW, we (Crossref) found only 13 links to DOI-registered content in its
lifetime: [http://api.eventdata.crossref.org/v1/events?subj-
id.domain=u...](http://api.eventdata.crossref.org/v1/events?subj-
id.domain=upvote.pub)

~~~
lainon
[http://paperkast.com/](http://paperkast.com/)

